

JIRA Junior - sayanchowdhury
https://www.atlassian.com/jirajr

======
thekylemontag
april fooooooools

~~~
teh_klev
Indeed:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5470975](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5470975)

